# Removing Tadatsuna handle...



## birdsfan (Aug 28, 2020)

Has anyone ever taken the handle off of one of these? There appears to be a wooden pin in the middle of the Wa handle. Is this actually functional? or is the pin merely aesthetic? I would rather not take a chisel to it, if I can avoid that. as stock octagonals go it isnt bad


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 28, 2020)

The pin is removable but the handle may not be, just depends on how lucky you get. Note that the pin is tapered, be sure to drive it out towards the larger side.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks Dave! This is another one of my surgery recovery projects. I am assuming that I want to heat this to 200 degrees in a toaster oven before proceeding


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 28, 2020)

I might knock off without heating so try that first. I haven't heated a knife in an oven yet but it sounds like it'll work if trying to save a handle.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Aug 28, 2020)

I've not had much luck removing handles, I end up grinding them off with a belt sander. If epoxy is used, as opposed to wax or hot glue, violence is the only answer, and I prefer abrasives to hammer/chisel.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 29, 2020)

I have had pretty good luck removing them, but virtually all of that I have removed were beeswax or hot glue. Never considered a belt grinder, that does seem a much more controlled method


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 29, 2020)

You could try first at 170-180, then go to 200 if that doesn’t work. The next option is probably destruction.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 29, 2020)

The only handles I've had to destroy were from knives with barbs ground into the tang.

With 5 min epoxy, I actually freeze the knife and it becomes brittle enough to shatter loose. 

Longer epoxy usually requires heat. Either boil or a heat gun work well.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 29, 2020)

Now I never thought of freezing, but that makes a lot of sense. and it is better than heat because you don't pose risk to the heat treat. So freeze then use a piece of wood and a mallet like normal removal?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 29, 2020)

I use a 2x4 and the floor. I get pretty dang aggressive with it.


----------

